# Mean growling Golden Retrievers?



## beachldy (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never seen mean, growling, and consistently barking Golden Retrievers until two weeks ago when we got new neighbors. I've always loved the breed and found them friendly and fun loving....but there's something wrong with these dogs maybe. I've had friends with Retrievers and always had the dogs has friends. 

The TWO RETRIEVERS bark at anything and everything and everyone and growl and snarl if you get near the fence. I cannot even walk out my door without them carrying on with barking and growling. 

When I met the neighbors the first time outside, and tried to get to know their dogs, the dogs started snarling and growling, totally unapproachable. The neighbors didn't say much...But I don't think that's normal for a Retriever, especially with BOTH of them being that like that. They are pretty frightening to see. It seems their owners don't care if they are mean or not, but I don't think the constant barking and growling is going to make them popular and most certainly, might cause fear of their dogs if they ever got loose. I'd sure be out the door with some kind of weapon to protect my own family/pets if they DID get loose. Is their behavior normal?


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum! I'm glad you dropped by.

You are right, this behaviour is not normal in Goldens...and really in any breed! Unfortunately breeding practices with Goldens are somewhat out-of-control since the breed is so popular and many backyard breeders and brokers want to get in on the action, breeding dogs not for their temperament but because they're available. 

Though even poorly bred dogs can become great dogs in the right hands. And unfortunately even well-bred dogs can become "bad" dogs in the wrong hands.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like way under-socialized, yard-dogs that have been allowed to become expert territorial fence fighters.

what a shame.....


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

growing up we had a neighbor that had a very territorial schnauzer that would fence fight if anyone, or anything, came near his fence. 
He was a different dog outside of his yard....would come up to us wiggling like a fool.
Personally I never felt 'comfortable' around him, but I was not afraid of him when he would scoot out of the house and come running toward us.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Definitely not a typical golden greeting. I suspect due to poor owners. A great dog can be ruined by a bad owner.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> Sounds like way under-socialized, yard-dogs that have been allowed to become expert territorial fence fighters.
> 
> what a shame.....


I agree.... 

Goldens are born with good temperaments, but they can go loopy as they grow up unless their owners train them or handle the problems properly. And of course, young dogs who are allowed to bark and growl at strangers only get worse with age.


----------

